# Things you like about yourself



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's think of ourselves positively and name the things we LIKE about ourselves. Here are are a few things I like about myself:

- My taste in music
- My taste in books
- My being creative
- The colour of my eyes
- My sense of humour

Name yours


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

zomg you wrote humour correctly :heart

-My wide appreciate for rock music
-My constant stride to be different (okay mixed blessing)
-My patience
-My height and my mental health (okay except this one problem)


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

My imagination and creativity
My wardrobe
Health
Physical features
Silly behaviour


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I know I am mechanically inclined. I like working on engines, fixing pumps, machinery, etc....but that's it. Thats all I have.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

My easy going (most of the time) nature,
My eager-to-please nature (possibly caused by the paranoia of not wanting to upset people due to SA lol),
My taste in music ^^,
My sense of humour,
My height ^^


----------



## daxio (Jan 19, 2010)

My height and weight.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My sense of humor
My taste in music
MY creativity


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

My taste in music
My love of reading, nature and animals
My fingernails


----------



## Yogeshwari (Jan 17, 2010)

1. My face, people say I am beautiful.

2. My hair 

3. My optimistic approach towards life.

4. My quality of forgiveness, right now I dont have any grudge against anybody.

5. My being vegetarian.

6. My perfect health.

7. My liking of humour.



and I will think wride down.


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I'm very compassionate.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

- how open minded I am
- how tolerant I am
- my toes
- my paintings
- my sense of organization


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. I never completely give up
2. I'm very good at teaching myself things


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

- I'm open minded, but not so much where my brains are in danger of falling out. 
-Artistic
-Spontaneous
-I have a big heart, and love deeply.
-Loyal
-Painfully honest
-Great sense of humor (although a little on the juvenile side.)
-Am adventurous
-Educated
-I have really cool, naturally curly hair! A big "mane" of it, in fact! :lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I like:
That I am open-minded,my eyes,my sense of humour,my taste in music,my legs,that I am independent,my height,that I can be childish at times and that I am adventurous.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> -I have really cool, naturally curly hair! A big "mane" of it, in fact! :lol


I also like my "mane" :b

I like the fact that I'm comfortable with how I look. (for the most part)
My almost 4 pack, haha
My sense of humour
My inability to give up on myself


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

- sense of humor.
- I can usually figure things out on my own.
- very caring and compassionate (sometimes too much -_-)


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

i love this thread  ive been feeling down lately so this is great.

So ill start off with my easygoing nature
my ability to control my anger by not lashing out at others like i used to

i guess thats it for now.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very non-judgmental; I accept most people as they are. When I am not feeling anxious/negative, I can make people feel at ease and comfortable in a conversation.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My resourcefulness,
My sense of self,
My wang,


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I like that I am very liberal and open-minded.
I like that I'm willing to see the good in everyone.
I like how I pwn everyone I know in sports knowledge.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> My resourcefulness,
> My sense of self,
> *My wang*,


:shock :lol

I like the way I dress (I guess it'd be weird if a person didn't like the way they dressed, but meh, I'm going to say it anyway! :b)

I like my taste in music and books, I like that I'm unique, I like my bob.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like that I dont drink
I like that I'm creative
I like that I like to help people
I like my taste in music and that I love to read

oh I also like that I'm irish:boogie


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

This list is becoming too long...

Quick! Somebody kill my self-esteem before I get out of hand.


More than anything...
My optimistic attitude and my desire for improvement.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I like that i'm open minded and i find so called "weird" people interesting. meh, not much else reaally


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like my expansive and inquiring mind. 
I actually like that I have a smattering of knowledge about many things. 
My creativity.
that I have been able to improve my self image, that it is getting stronger, and that i will no longer compromise. 
My desire for more, for a better life. 
My ability to cut out the dead wood. Literally and figuratively.
That I still have ambitions, that I see possibilities for myself that i didn't see before.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

- My independence
- My taste in music
- My body
- My sense of humour
- My friendliness
- My creativity
- My uniqueness
I think that's it..


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I like my expansive and inquiring mind.
> I actually like that I have a smattering of knowledge about many things.
> My creativity.
> that I have been able to improve my self image, that it is getting stronger, and that i will no longer compromise.
> ...


You forgot your sense of humor !

My list

-ability to make people laugh (without this I really wouldn't be the slightest bit social)

- that i'm good at sports

- that I haven't jumped off a bridge yet


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't like anything about myself right now.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

my ability to reason
my sense of justice
my sense for fairness
my ability to withstand hysteria, hate, and fearmongering
my ability for sacrifice
my ability for forethought
my ability for caompassion
creative ability
Discipline


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the only thing I like about me is that I like the kind and passive me, I like how I can be nice to others and sometimes I just dont care if they treat me badly. I like being helpful to others too and its the only way I ever feel useful.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm... I like my intelligence, my ability to think rationally and the fact that I am more 'down to earth' than others despite the fact that I have a Dissociative Disorder. It's ironic but makes me laugh inside. I also like that I appreciate nature. Too many people ignore the 'actual world' these days, they just live in their malls, movies and computers. They tend to forget that they are animals too and should appreciate the earth. And... I like how I can get easily affected by music, books and art. It opens me up to different feelings and thoughts that other people can't see. 

Haha. Is it weird that I know that I'm fairly elitist but still have SA? Its strange. I feel like I'm better than other people but for some reason, in the moment, I wish for nothing more than to be like them? Makes no sense.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o (Aug 31, 2009)

My music taste
My eye color (its like orange)
The way my skin and hair contrast each other (I'm super pale but have dark hair)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> My resourcefulness,
> My sense of self,
> My wang,


I like your wang too man. NOT.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

- My devilish looks (I have been told I look handsome in an evil way)
- My snow white skin (yeah so what, I like it)
- My senses of a humours (there was a chair with a shoes, and it was a walking la la la la la walking down the street *laughs maniacally*)
- Wisdom
- The way my veins stick out of my arms when it's hot and my blood pressure's high
- Dark blue eyes
- My tattoo
- Boldness and the quality of being able to 'rough it' wherever necessary, "a REAL man cannot appreciate the warmth if he has not faced the blistering wind.."


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm, the things I like about myself are:

*I am easily amused
*I am very compassionate/caring
*I forgive easily and never hold grudges
*I am open-minded and typically don't discriminate
*I kinda like my analytical/mathematical mind
*I am educated and a very ambitious, hard worker
*I love that I love sports: Fall is my favorite season mainly due to football starting up!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I like the genuine, honest effort I'm making to manage my life better. Part of this is being OK with the relatively sparse results so far. The plan and my effort working it are a good start, and while it's odd to say, I appreciate myself for it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm good at holding in sneezes!


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a non-judgemental person

I see the good in others.

I am a big-hearted girl


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm pretty awesome! I am built to survive and grow and change in positive ways. I have a good sense of style and I'm good-looking. I have nice eyes that I get complimented on. I have a nice smile. 
People like me. I'm fun to be around when not overwhelmed by anxiety, and I'm funny and a good friend


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

open minded
my eyebrows
I try to see the good in others
creative
I love sport (especially football!)


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My lips, my bluntness, my open-mindedness, my ambition, that I am fit now and can run - not some lazy couch potato lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i like my hair and my taste in music.


----------



## Greyfox78659 (Mar 21, 2011)

The fact that I worked nights 90 hours a week for two months at refinery that exploded while I was working and didn't die, or get injured, all the while keeping the client happy. Of course my boss ran me off shortly after that. Now when someone tries to one up me on how hard they have it at a job, I got them covered.:boogie


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm easily amused , I can find the funny in most things


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm an avid flosser and my teeth are supreme ^_^


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Taste in music
I like to dabce
Teeth
My hair, when groomed


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I pick things up for people if they drop them. I like that. I'm not a self-important stuck up b*tch like some people.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

okay here I go:

- My attractiveness
- My bubblyness
- My Smile
- My conversational skills
- My finger nails
- My b00bs
- My hair
- My vocabulary
- My wit
- My intelligence
- My height 

those, and i can give a loooong list too on this!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I try to always be honest and to help everyone.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I say it like it is and I think many people respect me for that.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like that I can trick myself into believing I'll be okay despite all evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I never give up (despite depression.. but with medication, as in being who I really am lol)


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

My lips
&
My legs


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My academic intelligence


----------



## leonardyuri (Feb 16, 2011)

I've lots of things that I like about myself. I'm open-minded and yet conservative still. I'm the type of person who always respects opinion of others and just keep it to myself my opinion about them. I'm creative, resourceful and a dreamer so i think it helps me a lot in decision making.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I can endure things. Life is long.. why give up when you can give yourself 10 million new chances.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

My hair, I get a lot of compliments about my hair style.
My height, I'm much taller than most peoples including my fellow Asians.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

My eyes, only thing about my body that I've ever been complimented on. Don't like the area around my eyes though because it looks dark (to me at least).

I like my sense of humour and the fact that I can make a lot of people laugh.

Also I'm a good worker when I get a specific task and I set out to do it as effective and well as I can.

I also like my skills in English  (second language)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

My tattoo's - Samoyed Puppy , blue butterfly on my upper back and a red rose on my arse. 
My breasts - their shape, size and how they make me feel
My blue eyes and pretty face:b
Taking pride in myself.
Refusing to settle for less in various aspects of my life.
Starting to know what I want out of life and making small steps to get there.
Wisdom I've gained that comes from experience.

I'M SUPER AWESOME!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie

SO ARE YOU GUY'S


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I ain't no quitter.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


> - The way my veins stick out of my arms when it's hot and my blood pressure's high


very nice


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My loyalty, honesty, sense of humour and _my swagger (< lol j/k)_

I like my eyes too, it's my fave feature about myself, they're fairly small but very blue


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I ain't no quitter.


Oh and this too, if the going gets tough, i always try to stick it out


----------

